
React Conf 2017 Livestream - kentor
http://conf.reactjs.org/livestream
======
btown
For anyone interested in more details about React Fiber, the recommended links
in [0] provide a great jumping-off point. For many apps, especially ones that
render large amounts of data to a screen and haven't done (or can't do) much
optimizing with componentShouldUpdate, it will likely be an almost-seamless
drop-in upgrade that will make things feel truly more "snappy." A video (of a
demanding stress test) is worth a million words: [1]. And it's coming soon:
[2]

[0]
[https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/7925#issuecomment-2...](https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/7925#issuecomment-259258900)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_6ItnlDQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_6ItnlDQg)

[2] [http://isfiberreadyyet.com/](http://isfiberreadyyet.com/)

~~~
himlion
I wonder how React fiber will stack up against preact. Both in performance in
areas like animation and in more "regular" workloads.

~~~
component
The creator of Inferno joined the React team a while back. Performace wise,
I'm sure some of that Inferno magic will be there

------
g4k
Here is the agenda:
[http://conf.reactjs.org/schedule](http://conf.reactjs.org/schedule)

~~~
krashidov
Unfortunate that there are no TypeScript related talks

Edit: it appears that there is a talk related to TypeScript

~~~
MikeKusold
"Type Systems Will Make You a Better JavaScript Developer" \- Jared Forsyth

That talk appears that it will make the argument for using Flow/Typescript.

~~~
krashidov
Ah okay. I assumed that this was strictly talking about Flow.

~~~
tylerwhipple
You are not wrong, the talk talked about the benefits of types, but focusing
on Flow

------
lukebaker
That link didn't work for me but this did:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8HXkEnA48g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8HXkEnA48g)

------
jayair
Adding to the AWS Lambda + React talk; if anybody is looking for a more
detailed Serverless + React.js tutorial, we've put together -
[http://serverless-stack.com](http://serverless-stack.com)

It goes into detail on how to use AWS and React.js to handle user
authentication, file uploads, and securing your serverless backend. We go
through step-by-step building a simple note taking app with detailed
screenshots and code samples.

~~~
jeshan25
looks cool. good job.

------
msoad
React trying to do such fine grain scheduling with current DOM APIs is very
impressive. I wish browsers had better APIs for doing this.

------
nthitz
Wonder why they went with streaming on YT instead of FB Live...

~~~
thawab
they always stream on their Youtube channel. this is their conf stream last
year.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm0uwncSCo4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm0uwncSCo4)

~~~
nthitz
FWIW FB Live wasn't a released product in Feb 2016.

------
KurtMueller
ReasonML doesn't seem to be on the list of presentations this conf. Will
Facebook discuss this in the near future? :)

~~~
evv
Cheng Lou works on ReasonML and is speaking tomorrow at 4:30PM PST. Talk
description:

> What is a piece of code? What is a library, a tool, a platform and a
> language? Based on my last talk on the spectrum of abstraction, this talk
> explores the daily concerns and the meta-concerns of writing code, and how
> our new effort, Reason, relates to them.

~~~
KurtMueller
I overlooked this talk. My apologies.

------
valentjedi
I was quite impressed by flow, it's so natural for me as Python developer to
apply something like this. Awesome!

------
kyleschiller
Sounds like Guillermo Rauch likes Inferno but isn't convinced yet, anyone have
experience with it?

------
aslammuet
When would it start?

~~~
glennreyes
I believe it already has started and now it's a break until :30

------
amgin3
React is such BS. Its sole purpose for existing is to make simple tasks
unnecessarily complicated.

~~~
dump121
After using it in couple of projects, we see it as making complex tasks really
intuitive. Maybe you are using it for some wrong problem.

~~~
k__
I had the same feeling.

Coming from ExtJS and Ember, React felt rather simple.

But Redux is a whole nother story :(

~~~
Sacho
Have you thought about using MobX instead? I think Redux's "complications"
stem from guiding you towards a certain set of principles and ways of coding
without giving you the tools to commit to those principles and ways of coding.
Particularly, the way you compose reducers and the way you expose actions is
manual and very boilerplate-ish.

Mark Erikson hosts a wonderful page full of redux ecosystem links, and here
you can see all the tools to allow you to write and compose reducers -
[https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/reducers.md) so clearly there was something missing there.

Redux as an idea I found very simple yet interesting. Watching Dan Abramov's
series on building a Redux-lite from scratch helped changed my way of
approaching how I build web apps.

However, using Redux in the mundane, daily sense was riddled with little
practical niggles that were never really answered by the fairly minimalistic
library, so I ended up with a kind of feeling that Redux kind of required me
to "know" how to write good code before I commit to using it...

Meanwhile MobX seems to map to my mental model and all the modes of "mutation"
that I'm already used to and have experience in, while also essentially
introducing the same ideas as Redux.

~~~
purplerabbit
Mobx is far more intuitive (and fun) than Redux. It truly enables you to focus
on features rather than concepts.

Mobx also frees you from the "Redux architecture", which I found to be
difficult and contrived...

------
OoTheNigerian
As usual the only black guy there doesn't get to talk about tech. It must
either be "on diversity" or nothing showing black people do tech.

I don't think it is deliberate but it perpetuates a wrong narrative.

==

EDIT.

I was inaccurate in this case. See below

~~~
ng12
[http://conf.reactjs.org/speakers/ben](http://conf.reactjs.org/speakers/ben) ?

~~~
OoTheNigerian
I stand corrected. Thanks ng12

When I looked through, I didn't see him. I'm happy I am wrong here.

The stats are still worrying [1]. My greatest joy will be to be continuously
wrong on this

[1] [http://oonwoye.com/2015/10/15/where-are-the-black-tech-
found...](http://oonwoye.com/2015/10/15/where-are-the-black-tech-
foundersexecutive-speakers-at-major-tech-conferences/)

~~~
spicyj
As someone who was involved in speaker selection, I agree. We'll keep pushing
on this and hopefully do better next year.

